# Gun Metallic GTR Stolen Bradford 7/12/2011



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Over night, my father-in-law's 2010 GTR was stolen from his private drive in the Idle area of Bradford. It is Gun Metallic grey, reg starting ND60 and has no modifications other than the upgraded mats and parking sensors. Unfortunately, no tracker was installed.
His house was broken into and the keys were stolen. The car was seen on camera this morning (7th December) at 2:30am travelling towards the M606.
My father-in-law lent us this car for our wedding and a long weekend earlier in the year so I know what a great car this was!

Any info that you may have would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks,
Julien.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you phone the police already?


----------



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep, police have been round and taken details. It was them who somehow found the footage of the car at 2:30am. Not really sure what they can do other than keeping a look out.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

thieves omg I hate them!

phone the insurance company?

do you know anyone who might be suspected?

Normally people who know your father very well does this kind of jobs.

Not any thief knows that the keys are there hidden or do you leave them on the table?


----------



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm assuming he's phoned the insurance company. Key's were hidden away in a drawer I think. They somehow got in and found the keys while three people were asleep upstairs! At least no one came face to face with them. On the bright side, at least no body got injured!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

if you have a gt-r sleep with the keys under your pillow.

No way that I am ever going to put the keys in the drawer.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

enshiu said:


> if you have a gt-r sleep with the keys under your pillow.
> 
> No way that I am ever going to put the keys in the drawer.



So your ll wake up to find a shotgun in your face and being asked for the keys in a less than polite manner- or worse they threaten your family- your ll be wishing you left them in the draw downstairs at that point believe me.

The MO of these people usually revolves around being very aggressive and violent, because it usually creates compliance with victims, who at 3am are half asleep and don't know which way is up.

I m plenty qualified on this subject from a preventative aspect.


J.


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

james1 said:


> So your ll wake up to find a shotgun in your face and being asked for the keys in a less than polite manner- or worse they threaten your family- your ll be wishing you left them in the draw downstairs at that point believe me.
> 
> The MO of these people usually revolves around being very aggressive and violent, because it usually creates compliance with victims, who at 3am are half asleep and don't know which way is up.


Agreed. There have been some pretty nasty Audi RS thefts.

They can have the car over mentally/physically scaring my family any day.

Once the car's gone, a lot of people don't want it back.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

At least nobody was hurt! High value car like that will have new plates or be in bits by now I suspect.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

PhilT246 said:


> Agreed. There have been some pretty nasty Audi RS thefts.
> 
> They can have the car over mentally/physically scaring my family any day.
> 
> Once the car's gone, a lot of people don't want it back.



I think there are a few notable examples of theft by house breaking for most prestige/sought after cars- I can think of 1 or 2.

In this case, it's fortunate that no one awoke or was injured. 

J.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Why no Tracker?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

garaged is the best thing and don't let anyone know you have the car.

most times are people who know you very well who will steal from you.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

enshiu said:


> don't let anyone know you have the car.


don't drive it ever is clearly the answer.....

:thumbsup:


J.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Litchfields do a anti highjack that means the car can go say half a mile before it engages, for around 150quid its worth it!

I have one and tracker anyway. Somebody on her got the police to catch the group that stole his car 4 years ago with a tracker so they work too....

We should all have this and they will stop stealing them!

think of our insurance premiums


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> Litchfields do a anti highjack that means the car can go say half a mile before it engages, for around 150quid its worth it!
> 
> I have one and tracker anyway. Somebody on her got the police to catch the group that stole his car 4 years ago with a tracker so they work too....
> 
> ...


theft map flash would already help.

if they point a weapon to you just deny and say car has issues.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep, Autowatch antihijack and Tracker for me.

Sorry to hear about your Pa's car btw.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shame to hear. 
Bit surprised on the no tracker, but like most things it's up to the owner.

I'd much rather the keys were stolen than someone hurt or threatened my family, so the important thing is everyone is OK.
Even if the police have no way of finding it, it can still be replaced. A person can't.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

hey James hope all is well mate?

to the OP sorry to hear about your loss, and hope you get the car back in a decent state, however looks very unlikely as those boys out in Bradford are lethal!!

the only thing i can suggest is to tracker a car such as the GTR and defo look into having your house alarmed as well.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

bhp said:


> hey James hope all is well mate?
> 
> to the OP sorry to hear about your loss, and hope you get the car back in a decent state, however looks very unlikely as those boys out in Bradford are lethal!!
> 
> the only thing i can suggest is to tracker a car such as the GTR and defo look into having your house alarmed as well.



Alright buddy what's good?! I been in sunnier climates got abit of a tan come back here and it's abit brass! 

J.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Julien - sorry to hear this, hope the little gits get caught and strung up - as for the car I suspect its either in bits or already out of the country/in a container somewhere.....




enshiu said:


> do you know anyone who might be suspected?
> 
> Normally people who know your father very well does this kind of jobs.


Some classic insight there Enshiu, where do you get this info from? This type of job is "normally" done by an organised group, stealing to order, who have had the place under surveillance after following the car home. Nothing whatsoever to do with people who know the family!


----------



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheers for the support guys! Yeah, seems stupid now that there was no tracker fitted. Well, we can but hope it gets found but as mentioned, it's most likely in bits by now. If anybody does by chance, (however unlikely) see it though, please give us a shout! Although a amazing car, it's still just a car that can't be compared to what could have been lost if somebody had come face to face with the intruders.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

bazza_g said:


> Some classic insight there Enshiu, where do you get this info from?


RBG - random bullsh1t generator. Sorry Enshiu but I don't know where else the comments can come from.

Safer to keep the keys in a visible place and let them steal the car. Although wise to have a tracker fitted if you're choosing that option.

Anders


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've beein involved in threads like this before and I feel for your father mate.

A good idea someone come up with was to leave your keys in the middle of the landing upstairs so if a theif who has no balls wants to ransack your downstairs for the keys then they won't find them and most will probably go......for the [email protected]@ers who want to wake you up and threaten you, they get as far as the outside of your bedroom door and pick up your keys and go.

I thought a good plan ! Your life is worth more than your car (although being faced with a scally in my room demanding the keys...i'm not sure if my instink to kill could be refrained


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

james1 said:


> don't drive it ever is clearly the answer.....
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


How about peacefully giving them the keys and then crossbowing them from the window as they get into the car


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with leaving the keys in a secure yet visible place.

I however dont agree with having Tracker as I wouldnt want the car back after some sh1theads had taken it. One because of the potential damage and engine damage (ever rev etc) but also come resale time it would be recorded as stolen recovered and value would drop like a lead turd.

My 2p worth

Oh and op sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

enshiu said:


> Did you phone the police already?


I'm sorry mate, But that has to be one of the most stupid question i've seen on a forum. So you thought he got up saw his house had been broken in and his car stolen and then the first thing he did was go onto a GTR forum.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this gets sorted for you mate.
I hate these bnunch of Assh#@es taking what does not belong to them and I hope they die a nasty death.

Of course I will keep an eye out for you.

I glad no one got hurt but I honestly hope they try to take mine, theyll be met with 2 x Rotties and a double barrel

Good luck


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Also do you mind if I post it on my status on facebook, never know


----------



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

manjit said:


> Also do you mind if I post it on my status on facebook, never know


yep, please do!
Cheers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gaz41uk said:


> I'm sorry mate, But that has to be one of the most stupid question i've seen on a forum. So you thought he got up saw his house had been broken in and his car stolen and then the first thing he did was go onto a GTR forum.


And tell anyone reading the forum it didn't have a tracker, so keep driving. :nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

S99ANE said:


> I however dont agree with having Tracker as I wouldnt want the car back after some sh1theads had taken it. One because of the potential damage and engine damage (ever rev etc) but also come resale time it would be recorded as stolen recovered and value would drop like a lead turd.


Not quite correct.

I had my Mini Cooper S pinched with keys several years ago and thanks to the Tracker the car was found 3 hours later parked up in a car park.

All in one piece like I'd parked it myself.

Insurance company had nothing to do with it, just Tracker liaising with the rozzers so car was not stolen recovered in an insurance sense nor recorded as such.

Just had the keys changed, alarm immob reprogrammed and all was well.

Each to their own regards Trackers, but after that event, every car I own has had one, or will have one.


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Enshiu where were you around the hours of 1am till 6am on the 07/12/11. 

Only joking mate.

Hope the person's who's lost there car is ok. I think poeple being in the house is worst than the car going, Can really take some getting over things like that.


----------



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought about not mentioning the lack of a tracker but at least if whoever has the car knows it's not got a tracker there is less chance of it being torn apart to look for it. And it's more likely to be on the roads and visible.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Not quite correct.
> 
> I had my Mini Cooper S pinched with keys several years ago and thanks to the Tracker the car was found 3 hours later parked up in a car park.
> 
> ...


This is not that rare either, I know of a few cars found like this, because the thief will park it up so they don't get caught via a tracker. If the car is still there a few hours later they'll take it and it's gone...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CT17 said:


> This is not that rare either, I know of a few cars found like this, because the thief will park it up so they don't get caught via a tracker. If the car is still there a few hours later they'll take it and it's gone...


Yep, spot on.

The type of crim who breaks and enters to steal a high end car has done this plenty of times and know what he's doing.

They take no risks once the car is in their hands. Most of the time they do not even return to it but hand over the keys to a middleman who picks it up a few days later.

My Cooper S was parked up in the visitors section of a very exclusive apartment block car park such that the car would not look out of place for a few days.

At the time I did suggest to the very overexcited bobby who'd found it that they stake out the car park for a few days and may be catch those responsible.

Needless to say that radical idea of crime fighting was lost on them.... :chairshot


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

as has been said already, the car will be parked up and they will play the waiting game.

Its not possible to completely protect yourself, but you can certainly make yourself a much less inviting prospect.....

all the i ll do this and that if i find them in my house is drivel, and most of the time force will be met with force...and these people like to make sure they have the numbers.

as for the dogs, most of them aren't trained and don't really know who they are biting, taking a dog out of the equation from thieves point of view is easy, just poison it, i ve seen it done before.

if they want it they will find a way......after all being defeated/put off so easily means these scumbags aren't going to get paid....

i see the mirrored effect with the piracy situation around africa.


j.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

My point was that you hit them once they've left the premises
They just want the keys - so once they have them they won't be hanging about in the house, they will head straight for the car

Speaking to people who've had it happen to them, its usually 3-4 scumbags at most


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's unfortunate this has happened, feel for the owner.

The best theft prevention apart from having a tracker fitted, is not to leave your car keys (or the spare key) at home. or keep it hidden in a place where you know it's gonna be very hard for anyone to find.

So many similar incidents where car keys have been taken and the car gone.

Recently a neighbour in my area had their Range Rover keys fished out of the letterbox and the car gone, still has not been found.

And guess what, the insurance companies are not gonna be amused to find out your keys were left on the mantelpiece so readily available with your car on your drive ready to go.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If they had to break into the house to get the keys, it doesn't matter where in the house they are from a claim point of view


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

mifn21 said:


> If they had to break into the house to get the keys, it doesn't matter where in the house they are from a claim point of view


Exactly. I was not suggesting before that I would leave the keys by the front door. 

Charlie thats interesting to know. Tanks for updating me, my info was clearly wrong as a member of plod told me that if they recovered the car it would be classed as stolen recovered so when a database check would be performed it would come up as this. He also said that the insurance company would also be informed as such.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

S99ANE said:


> Charlie thats interesting to know. Tanks for updating me, my info was clearly wrong as a member of plod told me that if they recovered the car it would be classed as stolen recovered so when a database check would be performed it would come up as this. He also said that the insurance company would also be informed as such.


No probs buddy.

The insurance company was never involved, not even to pay for changing the locks as my excess was around £600 so that may have some bearing on it.

Also I was of the opinion that insurance categories are related to when an insurance company has paid for damages to be repaired or for it's total loss.

In my instance the car was not damaged, just recovered.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Interesting reading with regards to insurance and stolen/recovered etc.

For what its worth i have a tracker and i don't leave the keys in plain sight. I don't go as far as sleeping with them under my pillow coz that's just plain ridiculous! It makes you think though do you want some thugs searching for your keys and possibly confronting you or should just leave them out....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Best security measure is my GTC Titan, you can't start the thing but ever neighbour for a 100mtr radius is awoken!!!

On a serious side as great as they are their just a piece of fancy tin, personally I'd happily hand the keys over ever time, however I do have a security pole, tracker, camera system and two other cars parked onfront of the GTR which itself is under a car cover, 
My thinking is if the thief is willing to think removing the security pole moving the two other cars taking the cover off while not get caught on camera and make it out the 1/2 km to the front of the estate with a GTC Titan screaming is worth the risk of getting caught then I'll meet him in the hallway and hand the keys and fob over to him and shake his hand


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a thought, but if you make it extremely easy for the scum by leaving the keys in plain view etc

How likely are they to come back a few months later for the insurance replacement?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

PhilT246 said:


> Agreed. There have been some pretty nasty Audi RS thefts.
> 
> They can have the car over mentally/physically scaring my family any day.
> 
> Once the car's gone, a lot of people don't want it back.


+1 on both posts. Car insurance is their to replace stolen cars, medical insurance can't replace dead people.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Yep, spot on.
> 
> The type of crim who breaks and enters to steal a high end car has done this plenty of times and know what he's doing.
> 
> ...


Did find that last comment quite funny

Had my 1st TT stolen via a break in 10yrs ago this month. Myself & my 2 (then young) children were asleep in the house at the time. Break in was around 3am (meant to be when you're in your deepest sleep). I was woken by the front door exploding (double glazed), but was in a bit of a haze so didn't jump straight out of bed & kinda lay their for a moment wondering what the noise was.

It was about a minute later when i heard an engine racing & i thought someone had crashed into my front wall. At that point i got up & then spotted the broken glass covering my hall & the stark realisation that the engine racing belonged to my car as it sped away.

Big wake up call when the rozzers arrived was 2 sections of paving slab, one next to the front door to smash it in & the other on my drive, which the police confirmed would have been used on me if i'd given chase:flame:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> +1 on both posts. Car insurance is their to replace stolen cars, medical insurance can't replace dead people.


Well said.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about the car. I keep my fob with tracker upstairs which is my day to day and leave the none tracker one downstairs. I know it works as got halfway off my drive the other day (about 10 feet) before they were on the phone (then to a variety of friends and family and then the police). I have the auto kill option (the engine not the twockers unfortunately) so they catch and arrest them. Police love it as easy paperwork and arrest/conviction figures!

Much as I love her it is only metal....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

christmas thieving season in full swing round my way :runaway:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stolen car. Let's hope it's recovered with no issues or damage. I have a sticker on my house front door "CCTV surveillance" plus a camera aimed at my car linked to a recorder which I can access via the Internet with my iPhone. I have a tracker plus GAP insurance which makes up the difference between the normal insurance payout and the original invoice value. The GAP insurance premium was £230 for 3 years cover. I have 2 yappy cairn terriers who can be nasty to unwelcome visitors. I always keep my keys in a safe place away from my tracker card.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

why GT-r's? I never hear of Ferrari's or Lambo's getting stolen? They cost a lot more so wouldn't it be a better option for the thief's?


PS: How was the house broken into? font/back door locks broken or window?


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Impossible said:


> why GT-r's? I never hear of Ferrari's or Lambo's getting stolen? They cost a lot more so wouldn't it be a better option for the thief's?


Depends what the gang have orders for, I assure you Fezza's and Lambo's to get stolen but there's not many of them to start with - like the GTR.

As of June 2011 The top 10 stolen vehicles were: 
1) Ford Transit 
2) Vauxhall Astra 
3) Ford Fiesta 
4) Volkswagen Golf 
5) Vauxhall Corsa 
6) BMW 3 Series 
7) Ford Focus 
8) Mercedes-Benz Sprinter 
9) Ford Mondeo 
10) Honda Civic


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

This is something close to my heart. I bought a Focus RSMkII brand new in 2010, within 3 weeks of owning it my house was broken into and a few items were taken from downstairs. Now from day 1 - i made a rule "always keep the keys with me", which seemed to have worked this time round. Note on this time they got in through the front door as i hadn't double locked it.

Moving on now to 11 months later and December 28th to be precise, one day back from being away for 4 days with the car left on the drive, went out to do some shopping at noon, back by 8 to find house had been ransacked top to bootom with every draw and cupboard turfed out, again a few items taken camera's phones etc, but they didnt get the keys... Note this time round the internal doors of the house had been upgraded to solid doors with locks.

3rd time, back in march this year took the car to work for a change (normally get the train), they tried to prise open the back upvc door with a crow bar, they didnt get in but took my spare RS alloy which was lying around in the Garden.

Since then, i've alarmed the house and upgraded the perimeter fencing, placed barbed wire on top, and so far not had any further problems.. Of course i also have the GTR now with a tracker, but the keys will always be with me !


----------



## rage33 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Since then, i've alarmed the house and upgraded the perimeter fencing, placed barbed wire on top, and so far not had any further problems.


I tried this one. Local police spoted it and didnt like it. Aparently your not allowed to put barbed wire or nails on your fence in case someone gets hurts trying to break in!!

Do what i did. Carpet grippers on your garden side of the fence at the top. Cant be seen by anyone. They reach over and pull all their body weight and get aload of nails in their fingers. lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

tracker and antihijack is a MUST am afraid and as minimum to protect your Pride and joy, i also do other things to protect it.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Awful to hear of cars being taken - the top ten list is astonishing! I can only assume that nicking the cars in that list is for pure entertainment factor along with the obvious robberies/hiding in plain sight.

On the up side, I agree with what FMLad suggested. There are a number of methods to prevent taking these things which in theory are useful, but if these people want something, they'll take it.

As for getting it back, I think many people on here not just care for their cars, but we also modify them which goes into the emotional mix.

I would find it very hard to drive a car that had been stolen.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Really sorry to hear about the car. I keep my fob with tracker upstairs which is my day to day and leave the none tracker one downstairs. I know it works as got halfway off my drive the other day (about 10 feet) before they were on the phone (then to a variety of friends and family and then the police). I have the auto kill option (the engine not the twockers unfortunately) so they catch and arrest them. Police love it as easy paperwork and arrest/conviction figures!
> 
> Much as I love her it is only metal....


Now everyone know's where your keys are then !


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

rage33 said:


> I tried this one. Local police spoted it and didnt like it. Aparently your not allowed to put barbed wire or nails on your fence in case someone gets hurts trying to break in!!
> 
> Do what i did. Carpet grippers on your garden side of the fence at the top. Cant be seen by anyone. They reach over and pull all their body weight and get aload of nails in their fingers. lol


I hope they slit their wrists and bleed to death getting over my fence, same goes for that 10 year old trying to get his football back

Scum!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

should start riggin cars with those blue ink capsules, they drive it off the drive way and it explodes in their eyes, sure interior will need to be re-trimmed, but the fools faces will be blue for a while, hopefully stay that way till the cops show up.


----------



## rage33 (Oct 12, 2011)

What about this?

Auto Taser electrified steering wheel lock 1 of 2 - DAY - YouTube

Try stealing my car now! How does 50,000v feel?!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

All you need is to have a fake set of keys on view that are attached to your homes power supply. 

Just make sure the kids don't grab them.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

rage33 said:


> What about this?
> 
> Auto Taser electrified steering wheel lock 1 of 2 - DAY - YouTube
> 
> Try stealing my car now! How does 50,000v feel?!



I prefer this:

MagnaVolt - YouTube


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

CT17 said:


> I prefer this:
> 
> MagnaVolt - YouTube


haha class.

can you buy them taser locks legally ?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> haha class.
> 
> can you buy them taser locks legally ?


Highly doubt it, I don't think they're legal in this country, you'd get prosecuted for injuring the thief!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Jags said:


> Highly doubt it, I don't think they're legal in this country, you'd get prosecuted for injuring the thief!


might take a look at ebay USA for some -:thumbsup:


----------



## rage33 (Oct 12, 2011)

the auto taser steering lock was sold in uk. but got discontinued after a short while and are now illegal


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> might take a look at ebay USA for some -:thumbsup:


Lol that would be quality if you get one. You've definitely got to use it


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Julien. Any news or update on your father in law's car?


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

rage33 said:


> What about this?
> 
> Auto Taser electrified steering wheel lock 1 of 2 - DAY - YouTube
> 
> Try stealing my car now! How does 50,000v feel?!


Had one of those back in the 90's in my Audi S2. On alarm there was a smoke machine under the seat, the electric seat folded onto the steering wheel and the Taser was triggered 

Depending on your sense of humour, it would have been funny to see someone try to steal it. :chairshot

Here's a pic - RS246.com Forum :: The World's #1 Audi R, S and RS Enthusiast Website • View image - PhilT S2 SmokeMachine 02


----------



## Julien (Dec 7, 2011)

Monster GTR said:


> Julien. Any news or update on your father in law's car?


Unfortunately not. He's currently waiting for the insurance company to sort things out etc.

Cheers,
Julien


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Was thinking about this. How many people selling skylines have had these thieves view Thier car but not see an opportunity to steal? Surely the cant take every car they see. There must be occasions when the owner is more careful or the getaway isn't clear etc etc

Be interesting to know if anyone selling has had a near miss


----------



## Nickl (Jul 4, 2013)

Julien said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Over night, my father-in-law's 2010 GTR was stolen from his private drive in the Idle area of Bradford. It is Gun Metallic grey, reg starting ND60 and has no modifications other than the upgraded mats and parking sensors. Unfortunately, no tracker was installed.
> His house was broken into and the keys were stolen. The car was seen on camera this morning (7th December) at 2:30am travelling towards the M606.
> ...


Hi Julien,
It looks like I bought this GTR in June 2013. I only found out it had been stolen when I took into a dealer to pick up a new tyre pressue sensor and they said that the ripped boot liner was a clue to someone looking for a tracker. Can you please let me know the history of how it was recovered and condition etc as I am keen to know it's history.
Thanks


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nickl said:


> Hi Julien,
> It looks like I bought this GTR in June 2013. I only found out it had been stolen when I took into a dealer to pick up a new tyre pressue sensor and they said that the ripped boot liner was a clue to someone looking for a tracker. Can you please let me know the history of how it was recovered and condition etc as I am keen to know it's history.
> Thanks


Julien last logged in on 28th December 2011 so it might be a long shot for him to reply to you. Mind you, last time this sort of old thread was dug up and I said the same, the OP answered more or less straight away. Hopefully I'm putting a positive jinx on it for you.


----------

